# SW Florida Websites



## KenK

*SW Florida:*

SARASOTA AREA:​
Mote Aquarium:  1600 Ken Thompson Parkway, Sarasota, FL 34236

http://www.mote.org/ 



Selby Botanical Gardens: 811 South Palm Ave., Sarasota, FL 34236-726

http://www.selby.org 


Ringling Museums & Ca’d’Zan: 5401 Bay Shore Road, Sarasota, FL 34243

http://www.ringling.org 


Jungle Gardens:  3701 Bay Shore Road, Sarasota, FL 34234

http://www.sarasotajunglegardens.com/ 


St Armands Circle: # 941-388-2855

# URL: http://www.starmandscircleassoc.com 


Classic Cars:

http://www.sarasotacarmuseum.org

Asolo Theatre

www.asolo.org


ROYAL Lipizzan Stallions

http://www.hlipizzans.com/


Manatee Village

http://www.epodunk.com/cgi-bin/genInfo.php?locIndex=50136






*Charlotte County Area:* Historical Center -

Historical Center Resources

http://www.charlottecountyfl.com/Historical/


Charlotte Harbor Visitor's Bureau -

Charlotte Harbor & the Gulf Islands Official Visitors Website - Pure Florida - Charlotte Harbor


http://www.charlotteharbortravel.com/

Parks and Recreation Calendar of Events -

Recreation Center Activity Calendars

http://www.charlottecountyfl.com/parks/calendars.htm


Charlotte County Sports Park -


Charlotte County Stadium - Parks & Recreation

http://www.charlottecountyfl.com/parks/parkpages/stadium.html

Environmental Parks -

Environmental - Charlotte County Parks & Recreation

http://www.charlottecountyfl.com/Parks/environmental.htm

Charlotte County Blueway Trail (kayaking/canoeing) -

Blueway Trail - Charlotte County Parks & Recreation

http://www.charlottecountyfl.com/Parks/blueway.htm



*Ft Meters / Naples *
====

Water conditions around Charlotte, Lee & Collier Counties:

http://www.mysanibel.com/    (Then click on links (red tide warnings)

++++++++++++++++++++++

Venice Waterway Park:

http://www.vabi.org/

++++++++++++++++++++++

Edison & Ford Homes:

 2350 McGregor Boulevard, Fort Myers, FL 33901

http://www.edison-ford-estate.com

+++++++++++++++++++++++

SW Fl Museum of History

http://www.cityftmyers.com/museum/index.aspx

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Seminole Dinner Train

http://www.semgulf.com/

+++++++++++++++++++++++

Burroughs Home

(Temp closed)

http://downtownfortmyers.com/burroughshome/

+++++++++++++++++++++++

Calusa Nature Center & Planetarium

http://www.calusanature.com/

++++++++++++++++++++++

Sun Harvest Citrus (Grove tour):

http://www.sunharvestcitrus.com/visit.cfm

++++++++++++++++++++++++

Shell Factory (Mainly a store)

www.shellfactory.com

+++++++++++++++++++++++

Sanibel Lighthouse

http://www.lighthousefriends.com/light.asp?ID=367

+++++++++++++++++++++++++



 Bailey Matthews Shell Museum  (Sanibel)

http://www.shellmuseum.org/

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Darling National Wildlife Refuge

http://www.dingdarlingsociety.org/

++++++++++++++++++++++++

Everglades Wonder Gardens:  Original park URL doesn’t work)

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/sights/sightstory.php?tip_AttrId==13422

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Eden Winery

http://www.edenwinery.com/

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Audubon Corkscrew Sanctuary

http://www.audubon.org/local/sanctuary/corkscrew/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Palm Cottage

http://www.napleshistoricalsociety.org/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Naples Zoo

http://www.caribbeangardens.com

++++++++++++++++++++++++


Naples Pier

http://www.naplespier.com/

++++++++++++++++++++++++

Naples Tin City...thanks Loops

http://www.tin-city.com/

++++++++++++++++++++++++

Collier Seminole State Park

http://www.floridaevergladestours.com/

++++++++++++++++++++++++
Naples Center for the Arts:

http://www.thephil.org

++++++++++++++++++++++++

Key West Ferry from Naples, Marco, Seaquarium Miami

http://www.seakeywestexpress.com/

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Seminole Billie Swamp Safari & Museum  (Mid way betwen Ft Laud & Naples on Interstate 75 E ( from Naplles).  Also entrance in Clewiston (Its a big reservation).  THIS SITE WILL GIVE INFO on all the casino operations in Fl run by the Seminole Tribe, except those in the Miami area. (Read the Seminole history to find out why)

http://www.seminoletribe.com/safari/
++++++++++++++++++++++++

Note on the Seminole Tribe site.  They run a lot from Tampa across to SE Fl.  The Seminole Hard Rock Hotel Casino is not worth the trip across if you want to gamble.  The slots are bingo based (class 3) and pay back (according to the Sun Sentinel) approx 55%.  

Smelly as the ones in all their other casinos, (smoking allowed).  If you drive across to gamble, try the Gulfstream Park, Hollywood Park Mardi Gras, Pompano Park or Dania Fontron...all with mandated 85% payback (but posted at 90%, no smoking and class A machines.  BUT the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel on the Hollywood Reservation is beautiful....pools have sandy beach access...waterfalls,  huts c plasma & bars.....very friendly staff.....but to play the casino THERE.....stay on the west side...unless you like real AC/Vegas type games at the Paramutual centers mentioned above (Dania not ready as of this posting)  Gulfstream (Hallandale) has over 1500 slots so far, but thero-bred racing is (IMO ) a lot more interesting $2.00 on each race can last 5 hours for only a $20.00 loss (I don't pick so good).... Its 90 miles across I 75 ....120 miles (one way) from FFL to S Ft Meyers....and I 75  has a toll.


----------

